

Ask HN: Can we apply to Y-combinator if we don't have an idea? - yc2011question

Myself and partners have been the team responsible for building several successful startups from scratch - but always built on someone else's dime - and marketed using their connections.  We tried our hand at our own a while back, but realized that without being personally well-connected, we really need something like Y-Combinator to get access to the kind of funding and strategic partnerships you really need to be successful.  (it's not enough to just build a great product).<p>Now the summer applications are rapidly approaching, but this time we find ourselves curiously out of great ideas. Or at least ones that we can really develop in the meantime.
On the plus side, we have an unbelievably talented team - and a track record of success.<p>Does it still make sense for us to apply to Y-combinator?  Would they accept a really talented group of founders in search of an idea?<p>(posted with a throwaway account)
======
pg
Sure, go ahead.

------
ambirex
Reverse the role and think about if someone came to you or you were looking to
invest in a company. Would you invest in yourselves?

------
mindcrime
Maybe you could find something here? <http://ycombinator.com/ideas.html>

